# Chequer Tree Farm Showing Shows 2013???



## Summerberry (30 March 2013)

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if Chequer Tree Farm nr Maidstone, are doing any showing shows this year?
I've looked everywhere and can't find any 2013 info..... Also if they are going ahead, does anyone have a link for a schedule?

Many thanks


----------



## Suziq77 (30 March 2013)

Yes they will definitely be running - dates yet to be confirmed as the weather has been a little challenging.

Keep an eye on the CTF facebook page for more updates http://www.facebook.com/groups/354386581247802/


----------

